# Test Posts



## logicman1 (Jan 10, 2008)

Why do threads created in the Post Testing Area appear on the New Posts page? Shouldn't they be prevented from appearing as a New Post since it's just a test?


----------



## dkaz (Aug 30, 2007)

This was happening because the option to index them in the search engine was turned on.

I turned it off just now and hopefully that takes care of this issue.

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## logicman1 (Jan 10, 2008)

Cool!


----------

